# Bergwerk 'Mercury' Lackschaden beheben - wie?



## Eisenfaust (25. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
leider hat sich meine Kette beim Berganfahren nicht wie gewünscht auf das kleinste Ritzel gelegt, sondern ist gleich weiter nach innen auf das Innenlagergehäuse gefallen. Bevor ich reagieren und 'notaussteigen' konnte, hatte ich dann bedauerlicherweise schon ordentlich angetreten - entsprechend tief hat sich die vermalledeite Kette in den Lack gefressen!

Der Lackschaden ist durch den Klar- bis auf den Grundlack durch. Der Schaden muß wohl versorgt werden und nun suche ich nach einer 'gefechtstauglichen' Lösung des Problems. Da es an an dieser nicht exponierten Stelle wohl kaum einen Schönheitswettbewerb zu gewinnen geben, wohl aber das Malheur sicher nocheinmal passieren wird, möchte ich diese Stelle besonders gut verarzten.

Kann mir jemand verraten woher ich einen guten Lackstift (vorzugsweise KLAR, das reicht) oder sonstigen Lack beziehen kann, um solche Schäden zu beheben?

Ich danke euch schon mal im voraus ...


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (26. Februar 2008)

Bei Lackschäden könnt Ihr Euch an unseren Pulver wenden. Hier die Kontaktdaten:
Götz Pulverbeschichtung
Maria-Merian-Str.5
70736 Fellbach

Tel : 0711-51099560
Fax : 0711-51099570

Mail:
[email protected]


RK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blaufuessler (27. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

hätte auch ein paar Fragen bezüglich pulverbeschichten bei o.g. Betrieb. Nachdem mein Pfadfinder inzwischen ein paar unschöne Lackschäden aufweisst, würde ich eventuell gerne den ganzen Rahmen neu lacken lassen, natürlich mit den Bergwerk Aufklebern usw.
In welcher Form kann ich den Rahmen zu eurem Pulverer bringen? Ich könnte alles bis auf Steuersatz abbauen. Könnte der eventuell auch den Hinterbau und die Lager demontieren und nachher wieder zusammensetzen? Oder muss ich das Ganze erst zu nem Bergwerk Händler bringen. Und wäre es auch möglich die Wippe neu zu beschichten, iss ja glaub eloxiert oder brüniert? Und als letzte Frage, haben die dann auch alle orginal Aufkleber von Bergwerk um mein Pfadfinder genauso schick zu machen wie es vorher war?

Gruß


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (27. Februar 2008)

Blaufuessler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hätte auch ein paar Fragen bezüglich pulverbeschichten bei o.g. Betrieb. Nachdem mein Pfadfinder inzwischen ein paar unschöne Lackschäden aufweisst, würde ich eventuell gerne den ganzen Rahmen neu lacken lassen, natürlich mit den Bergwerk Aufklebern usw.
> In welcher Form kann ich den Rahmen zu eurem Pulverer bringen? Ich könnte alles bis auf Steuersatz abbauen. Könnte der eventuell auch den Hinterbau und die Lager demontieren und nachher wieder zusammensetzen? Oder muss ich das Ganze erst zu nem Bergwerk Händler bringen. Und wäre es auch möglich die Wippe neu zu beschichten, iss ja glaub eloxiert oder brüniert? Und als letzte Frage, haben die dann auch alle orginal Aufkleber von Bergwerk um mein Pfadfinder genauso schick zu machen wie es vorher war?
> ...


der Pulverbeschichtet beschichtet Rahmen. Er demontiert bzw. montiert  sie nicht ! Heißt, den Rahmen zur Demontage des Hinterbaues zu uns schicken. Wir zerlegen Ihn dann, bauen Dämpfer Lagerschalen etc. aus und geben ihn dann zum Entlacken. Danach wird er bei unserem Pulverbeschichter in original an Design und Labels beschichtet. Der Rahmen kommt dann wieder zu uns wo wir ihn entbehandeln, wie das Ausreiben des Sitzrohres und Tretlagergehäuse Scheibenbremsaufnahmen etc.

RK


----------



## uwess (13. April 2008)

Hallo,

interessiert mich auch eventuell...was würde so eine Aktion denn kosten?

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Liwi (16. April 2008)

Moin! 
Interessiert mich auch vor allem wer entlackt wo die diversen Einzelteile?
Zum einen sollte dies bei Pulver in Natronlauge gelegt und später dann 
zur Endreinigung mit Glasperlen gestrahlt werden.
Habe auch noch einen Rahmen ( anderes Fabrikat ) und einen Hinterbau mit Chainsuck vom Gemini der teilweise nackt ist.


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (17. April 2008)

Liwi schrieb:


> Moin!
> Interessiert mich auch vor allem wer entlackt wo die diversen Einzelteile?
> Zum einen sollte dies bei Pulver in Natronlauge gelegt und später dann
> zur Endreinigung mit Glasperlen gestrahlt werden.
> Habe auch noch einen Rahmen ( anderes Fabrikat ) und einen Hinterbau mit Chainsuck vom Gemini der teilweise nackt ist.



bitte richtet detailierte Anfragen an meine email Adresse. Bei Komplettrahmen macht es Sinn die Abwicklung wegen der Nachbearbeitung über uns in Auftrag zu geben. Alles andere was Einzelteile angeht bitte direkt bei unserem Pulverer anfragen:


http://www.goetz-pulverbeschichtung.de/


----------

